
Addressable 7 segment display using a 7 cent microprocessor - AstroJetson
https://cpldcpu.wordpress.com/2020/04/05/addressable-7-segment-display/
======
AstroJetson
I think this is a pretty cool way to make 7 segment displays a lot easier to
use. The author did a good design on the boards and really thinking through
the protocol to connect them.

